# I need stick n poke ideas



## Notmyname

Hey y'all so I got some needles and ink and I wanna practice by giving myself a few tattoos. 

Throw ideas my way. Nothing too vulgar or stupid but it can be kinda dumb. Simple designs are welcome too! 

I'll post pics after it's done.


----------



## MolotovMocktail

My suggestion is Bart Simpson because it's the quintessential shitty tattoo. Who wouldn't want a super janky drawing of that little troublemaker permanently tattooed on their body? It's definitely on my list of tattoos I want.


----------



## Notmyname

Dude


----------



## Eng JR Lupo RV323

What part of the body is that, exactly?


----------



## Notmyname

That my friend is a knobby knee


----------



## Eng JR Lupo RV323

Ohh, see I was thinking knee for sure but then I followed what would be the shin bone down.. and it began to really separate itself from the calf muscle, almost like way too extreme to even possibly be a shin bone/calf muscle combo. I'll take your word for it though, and please understand I'm definitely not teasing you in any way. I'd rather have knobby knees than the chubby ones I'm workin with.


----------



## Notmyname

Lol yeah the camera flash made the shadows kinda crazy


----------



## Ori

Damn, that's brilliant. A lot better than I expected. Have you done stick x poke in the past?


----------



## Deleted member 125

i know it should go without saying but please do not share needles if you are tattooing people other then yerself use a different needle and ink cap everytime. if you are dipping the needle directly into the ink container you have cross contaminated the entire batch, so pour small amounts into a small container.


----------



## Notmyname

Ori said:


> Damn, that's brilliant. A lot better than I expected. Have you done stick x poke in the past?


I gave myself one before.


----------



## Notmyname

cantcureherpes said:


> i know it should go without saying but please do not share needles if you are tattooing people other then yerself use a different needle and ink cap everytime. if you are dipping the needle directly into the ink container you have cross contaminated the entire batch, so pour small amounts into a small container.


Yep, got 25 needles and I poured ink into a disposable cap to keep the bottle clean.


----------



## meatcomputer

"look busy" 
or 
"good job"


----------



## Notmyname

meatcomputer said:


> "look busy"
> or
> "good job"


----------



## Notmyname

Done


----------



## Deleted member 16034

"Bad news" somewhere.

I think it'd be a cool knuckle tattoo with a heart/star/compass on the right pinky


----------



## Notmyname

Here y


Geraldo said:


> "Bad news" somewhere.
> 
> I think it'd be a cool knuckle tattoo with a heart/star/compass on the right pinky


Here you go. I don't have the balls to commit to knuck tatts yet haha


----------



## Ori

I'd pay you to tattoo me tbh @Notmyname


----------



## meatcomputer

Notmyname said:


> Done


0_0 wow, from a comment on the internet to the flesh of someones body what a life. Also good job on the tat :3 looks nice


----------



## rootmyth

Lovin' the new tat. I can't think of anything else clever right now...let me get back to ya.


----------



## AaronOnTheRoad

The dude that pissed on me got tymx on his face yesterday


----------



## ntdxc1878

Well it seems like all these suggestions have all turned into realities haha. 

But, if I were to get a tattoo, I'd consider getting the line from the New Hampshire license plates: Live Free or Die

I love it, it's short, to the point, and boss as fuck.


----------



## Hillbilly Castro

ahahahahaha dj holy fuck dude
you just won the fucking GAME


----------



## WallaWallaPunk

Awesome thread, good work man shit looks good, I plan on practicing on my legs then covering one of my arms in band logos and symbols and shit.


----------



## XlilyX

A 40 with butterfly wings is a must have for me


----------



## Julnel

i get every italian words that have cool pronunciation. Btw very cool tatts. Keep on!!!!


----------



## Ori

Julnel said:


> i get every italian words that have cool pronunciation. Btw very cool tatts. Keep on!!!!



'ma.. che cazzo stai facendo!?' that's my go to when road rage kicks in.. my italian really comes out.


----------



## Julnel

Ori said:


> 'ma.. che cazzo stai facendo!?' that's my go to when road rage kicks in.. my italian really comes out.


porco dio!!!!


----------



## epiphany

a punk possum drinking a 40 with a cockroach


----------



## Odin

You know how folks get Chinese characters and don't know what the fuck the fuck they mean??

Do this shit instead.

Ever hear of the I Ching.







Guess which two I want...

There are more hexagrams and meanings... 'your g'nn h 'av look em up.


----------



## Athena212

This is mine. Kinda basic but i love my little alien friend. Came out pretty good for a first i think!


----------



## Athena212

This is the beginning of a second one...want to add lots of detail and improved my technique a bit even though it looks like shit rn haha. I promise itll be rad one day

But yeah for stick n poke stick to simple lines clean needles and take your time. And post pics!!!


----------



## adventurekid

I recently poked myself. It's on my arm, says 'es lebe die Freiheit'....which means long live freedom in German. I plan on getting a tent by my ankle next. maybe a mountain range on my ribs and then the flipper logo on my thigh. just some ideas


----------



## ScumRag

I've seen a lot of kids with -for real- pizzas on their legs/arms

Not to be rude I just find it cheesy 0(!)


----------

